
Appfog is being shutdown - JoshGlazebrook
https://www.appfog.com/
======
guy_c
Slightly concerning is that mysql is no longer built into v2, and their
Databse-as-a-service is yet to get out of beta -
[https://www.ctl.io/dbaas/](https://www.ctl.io/dbaas/) "DBaaS Beta is not
recommended for production environments"

Will this be ready before V1 cutoff date? What is pricing/

------
dstroyallmodels
AppFog is not being shutdown. A new version
([https://www.ctl.io/appfog](https://www.ctl.io/appfog)) is replacing the
existing version. The new version will support all existing use cases.

